# best wishes for our queens member eric m



## cnycharles (May 12, 2013)

Eric M. in queens just let me know in a pm that he's in the hospital and had/has to have abdominal surgery and he'll be in there for the very near future. I don't know the circumstances, but i'm sure he'd like to have some well wishes, thoughts or prayers towards his recovery. Get well soon Eric! There are fish waiting to be caught....


----------



## EdenSprings (May 12, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. 

--Barbara


----------



## billc (May 12, 2013)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery Eric !

Bill


----------



## goldenrose (May 12, 2013)

Hope all goes well & you're up & around in no time!


----------



## Shiva (May 12, 2013)

Been there and it's no fun. Wish him well and out of there ASAP.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2013)

Have a fast recovery and my prayers to you.

Ramon


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 12, 2013)

Eric get out of there as soon as you can. All us ST'ers miss you and I'm sure your plants will as well. Wishing you a fast speedy recovery.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2013)

Well wishes to Eric. Abdominal surgery can be very painful.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2013)

Best wishes. If you're not out soon maybe I will try to make a visit.


----------



## paphreek (May 12, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Eric.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 12, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I really appreciate it, and it made me feel much better. I'm actually not in really pain now, so after a few days on the Dilaudid pump I'm only taking percocet before bed. The whole thing was very sudden, and is very complex. I'm having more surgery tomorrow (not heavy) on my bladder to get at the root of things. Once I have a clear picture of why it happened, I'll post the details...they are not pleasant. Physically, I am recovering at a really fast rate....the surgeon says because I had been so healthy. My main problem is exhaustion, extreme bloating, and malnutrition...I only was allowed to eat yesterday. And I can't eat much.... Love you guys!


----------



## Ruth (May 12, 2013)

Hope everything goes well.
Ruth


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2013)

Yes

Take care of this and come back healthy.:wink:


----------



## abax (May 12, 2013)

I'm sending powerful VooDoo Jewish Vibes to you...along with chicken
soup should have you up and around in no time.


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2013)

Hope you continue to feel better and overcome the side-effects of the surgery. I also hope you will be able to return to eating tasty food soon!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2013)

Hang in there Buddy. Kick this thing to the side and get on back home. I need to see more of your backyard!


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2013)

I hope you recover soon!!!! All the best!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2013)

Hope you get well soon, best wishes from me


----------



## nikv (May 13, 2013)

Best wishes to you, Eric!


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2013)

Good luck Eric, your in my thoughts and I wish for a speedy recovery. 

Good luck from the other side of the big pond.


----------



## Hera (May 13, 2013)

Wow, sounds complex. Keep us informed and speedy recovery.


----------



## Clark (May 13, 2013)

Get well soon!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you are faring well Eric. No picnic for sure... speaking of which, at least you live in the greater NYC area - food choices there are almost limitless! Real pastrami sandwiches... I want to cry :sob:

Best wishes from across the much bigger pond.


----------



## gonewild (May 13, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My main problem is exhaustion, extreme bloating, and malnutrition...I only was allowed to eat yesterday. And I can't eat much.... Love you guys!



Get some rest, pig out and fart. Those three things will cure your main problem.

Glad you are getting better. I'm sending some Peruvian energy your way.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 13, 2013)

Speedy recovery to you Eric. Hope you have an orchid nurse for your plants.


----------



## Ray (May 14, 2013)

DAMN!!!! I could use to lose some weight, but that strikes me as the hard way.

Follow Lance's advice and get well soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Eric. We need your contributions here.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2013)

Ray said:


> DAMN!!!! I could use to lose some weight, but that strikes me as the hard way.




 Wow, harsh realm!! At least I won't get jealous reading about delicacies you are cooking for a while.


----------



## baodai (May 16, 2013)

Glad you are doing fine. Get well soon Eric
BD


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2013)

Somehow I missed this but saw your post on FB. Dang...sorry you are having to go through all this but at least now you know what the issue was. Lots of hugs and good thoughts being sent your way. I also like Lance's advice.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 21, 2013)

I'm trying to live by Lance's advice! I'm home now...had good news from my oncologist...all tests from last weeks surgery are negative! Apparently the cancer is more localized, but causing intense inflammation. Treatment remains the same, but my outlook is that much better! i start chemo on Tuesday....actually looking forward to it.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2013)

:clap:
Great news!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I figured I'd update everyone. Had chemo through most of the summer. Tolerated it pretty well, still have my hair, just not as much. 3 weeks ago I went in for surgery...the bladder was taken out. I was supposed to get a "neobladder" from intestine and my colostomy reversed, but they found some questionable tissue that they couldn't remove, so they biopsied it. To be safe, they left the colostomy in place and gave me a urostomy bag. So I finally got the pathology report. All cancer was removed- the tissue that remained had inflammation, but no cancer cells. So....for now, at least, I'm cancer free! I'm hoping to get the colostomy repaired in January (a relatively simple procedure), and if I stay cancer free, the urostomy could be repaired in a year or so...giving me a neobladder with a port. Aside from some pain and exhaustion, I'm recovering well, and will go back to work on the 21st.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like good news Eric. Continued well wishes and prayers.

My father went through what sounds like the same situation many years ago, and had many healthy years following his treatment.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoping for the best! I've inherited a lot of fishing equipment I think I'll need you or someone to help me identify ( lots of big lures etc), hope you continue to improve


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2013)

That really is good news Eric. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2013)

Being a cancer survivor myself, I know what a huge weight was lifted off of you with that report. Great news. Keep healing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2013)

You've been through a lot. I hope the news just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2013)

Eric i'm sorry i missed this thread before. Cancer has touched us all in some way so i know what you've been through.

Great news and please keep up the good work!! We're all pulling for you!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2013)

Good new and best wishes w/ the new procedures.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling good and getting used to my new routines. I'll be off to Boston tomorrow to visit my son and grandson, and have some celebratory dinners. Hope to go to LI next weekend for some fishing. I celebrated my return from the hospital by placing an order from Thanh...he sent me a get well paph too...a budded helenae! The support I've gotten from people is tremendous...really makes a big difference in recovery. You guys have been great to me.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2013)

Keep The Positive Going!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 12, 2013)

I am pleased that you are improving. Stay positive!


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2013)

Eric, I missed this whole event in your life! Sorry! I usually go straight to the photo section and if time is short, I don't browse other forums. Somehow, I missed this thread until now! 

I'm so sorry that you've had these health troubles. Not only have you had multiple procedures, you've had the scare of it all. That just sucks. I am very happy to read that you've received good news from the tests so far.

Sending my best wishes and hope you get back to a normal life again, as soon as possible.


----------



## limuhead (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad to hear that things are looking up and positive. Focus on that. It will make all the difference.
Aloha, Fred


----------



## Stone (Oct 12, 2013)

Good news Eric. My best wishes for your continued health.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome...enjoy!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2013)

All the Best to you Eric!!!! Jean


----------



## gonewild (Oct 15, 2013)

Did you catch any fish over the weekend?


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 15, 2013)

Have a speedy recovery, Eric!

Hope to see you on the forums soon!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 15, 2013)

Didn't go fishing Lance, as I was in Boston visiting my son and grandson...but I'm going to LI this weekend, and will fish as much as I can! If I catch anything good, you will see it here! Or at least hear about it......


----------



## gonewild (Oct 15, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Didn't go fishing Lance, as I was in Boston visiting my son and grandson...but I'm going to LI this weekend, and will fish as much as I can! If I catch anything good, you will see it here! Or at least hear about it......



You'll catch something good! The catch of the Day is the Day itself! 
:clap:


----------

